# Help! Releasing a baby bird



## TowheeBird (Jul 20, 2010)

I found a baby towhee and he is now 3 weeks old. I have tried to release him, but he was attacked by a cat. Is there any way to teach a bird to fear cats and other predators? if not, what should I do? Please reply soon!
--TowheeBird


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

What's a Towhee?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

poohdog said:


> What's a Towhee?


Towhee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

